
Show HN: Canal – Policy based networking for cloud native applications - knoxa2511
https://github.com/tigera/canal
======
NetStrikeForce
Anything else to share or we upvote logos to front page now?

In the linked GitHub page, I see links to Calico, Flannel and Kubernetes.
Projects that deserve front page by themselves, but why does Canal show here
now if apparently there's nothing to share?

I am very interested on everything that smells of networking and especially
SDN, so please, bring some information :)

~~~
hueving
Canal is just Calico with different lipstick for now. Just a new company so a
new name with features planned for the future.

------
tomdee
Not the best video, but here's Andy (the CEO of Tigera) talking about Canal.
[http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/datacenter/coreos-...](http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/datacenter/coreos-
fest-tigera-launches-canal-container-networking-effort.html)

